# My DIY Bathroom Addition



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

I've started a blog to detail my project.

314 square foot bathroom/closet addition to my house. 95% of construction will be DIY.

The slab was just poured yesterday and I plan to start framing tomorrow. I'll update here as I update the blog, which can be found at http://diyaddition.blogspot.com


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Day one (and a half) of framing this weekend. One wall built and erected, a second wall built and ready.

If the weather cooperates, I should have all exterior and interior walls complete with another day or two of work. Working solo is tough!


----------



## Thadius856 (Jun 2, 2011)

Any progress?


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Guess I forgot to post an update here! :whistling2:

I have posted several updated on my blog. There has been some progress! Walls are all up, trusses are up, scabbed on 2x6s for the eaves, ripped off the singles on the part of the house that will be over framed. Tomorrow I'll be starting (and hopefully finishing) the overframing and sheathing.

Roofers will be here in about 1 1/2 weeks to re-shingle the entire house, addition included. Figured if I have to put shingles over 500 square feet, I might as well do the whole darn house since the old roof is about 20 years old (and its white, which I detest). New roof will be black architectural by Landmark Certainteed.

REALLY looking forward to having a finished roof! Then I can move the project "indoor" so to speak and get my crispy ass out of the sun. And the freakish rain we have been having will no longer soak my lumber. Plus then I can do the fun stuff, like electric and plumbing. 

Check out the blog for updated pics!


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Updated the blog with a post and pics on over framing (valley framing) the roof and finishing the trusses. Roofers will be here in 6 days!


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 11, 2012)

Hey, great blog and nice work. I'll be following. If you don't mind one wee suggestion, the background of the page and the transparency of the text "backer" behind the blog text makes it kind of hard to read. I'd suggest changing the transparency of the text feed, or going with text color that offers a little more contrast


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Cerberus said:


> Hey, great blog and nice work. I'll be following. If you don't mind one wee suggestion, the background of the page and the transparency of the text "backer" behind the blog text makes it kind of hard to read. I'd suggest changing the transparency of the text feed, or going with text color that offers a little more contrast



I've found the background, etc to be hard on the eyes as well. Been lazy about fixing it though... Guess I can figure that out right now, maybe...? :huh:


----------



## Cerberus (Jan 11, 2012)

Much better already :thumbup:


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

I've updated the blog with a post and tons of pictures of the addition roof sheathing and the new shingled roof. Loving it!

Next on the list are interior walls, finishing the plumbing vent connections in the attic, putting in the window and tar papering the exterior walls.


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Updated my blog with our most recent progress and pictures, including water supply, interior framing, window installation, and electrical.

Check it out! :thumbsup:


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

I decided to add a few pictures to this thread. You can see many many more on my blog. The link is in my signature. Comments are welcome.


----------



## JeepNick (Oct 27, 2011)

Updated my blog with pictures of the brick veneer and drywall. More to come as we get started on tile. :thumbsup:


----------

